

When re-org pushes good people out; why Marissa Mayer will leave Google - tmekjian
http://bizibly.com/biz/when-re-org-pushes-good-people-out-why-marissa-mayer-will-leave-google/

======
nikcub
> _As vice president, search and user experience_

She hasn't been in that role for a long time - she was re-allocated to VP of
Location and Local last year.

Marissa was never an SVP and never on the execo - she was more a public face
of the company, so she hasn't been demoted or promoted, just shifted sideways
(which she has done a lot of anyway - involved in everything from UI, Gmail,
Search, to Books, working with Sergey, etc.). She has never appeared on this
page:

<http://www.google.com/corporate/execs.html>

You can't take the rest of the article seriously if the person is forming an
opinion on something that they obviously have no idea about.

------
pvsnp
I don't think she's going to leave Google. This article feels like a
fabricated trolling more than anything else. Just because new people are
assigned to the heads doesn't always mean all the old people will be out. Then
again, if Marissa Mayer does leave Google, it will be a pretty big loss, as
the article points out.

------
enneff
What a presumptuous and substanceless article.

~~~
nvictor
exactly my thought. and i looked for the author name and couldn't find one...

------
diegob
". Her looks — blonde, Midwestern, unusually attractive for Silicon Valley —
helped her win magazine covers."

Great job author, you've indirectly insulted all the women in silicon valley
...

------
tmekjian
Wow, I could definitely see this happening. Could Mayer and Sandberg really
team up again at Facebook? I could see this as being the tipping point for
them.

~~~
phlux
If Mayer went to facebook, that would make me afraid, very afraid of how
dominant FB really will become in the next 5 years.

I wrote about that dystopian view here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2381780>

(Sorry to seemingly keep spamming this post - I am not trying to - it just
keeps coming of as relevant)

~~~
arkitaip
Sorry but your previous post is literally pure fiction. You could write a
similar story about most other big corps and it would be true.

~~~
phlux
of course its fiction. Where the fark are you from?

